# Identifying wild plants



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've had a few folks ask how I go about identifying wild plants for the table, and what books I use.

Here is that info.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey, I have that book! :wave:


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

Which one? There all pretty good books.


----------



## llatikcuf (Aug 5, 2011)

The two foraging books by Samuel Thayer are excellent - didn't have time to watch your video to see if you mentioned them. Forager's Harvest and Nature's Garden. Useful and practical with good photos and entertaining to boot.


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

llatikcuf said:


> The two foraging books by Samuel Thayer are excellent - didn't have time to watch your video to see if you mentioned them. Forager's Harvest and Nature's Garden. Useful and practical with good photos and entertaining to boot.


I don't think I did, but they are both great books. I don't think Sam mentions this plant in them though, and that's probably why I excluded it.

These definitely aren't the only books I use, as I find each book tends to have a little more in one area than the other.

I tried using Peterson's guide to ID what I believe was Cohosh today, but it doesn't seem to be included in his edibles guide, which makes sense as it's a medicinal.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is a handy online key to identify some wild plants. 
http://www.realtimerendering.com/flowers/flowers.html

You really have to be accurate in the details you give it in order to find the plant but it is a good start. It sometimes gives you a few possibilities, and then you can google them from there.

I have a few dozen books, but none of them can cover all the plants, not even the wild food plants. There are thousands of edible plants in the wilds. This key has helped me a few times.


----------

